# أرناؤوط



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
هل يعلم أحد الطريقة الصحيحة لهجاء «قرنقوط»- أتسائل ما إذا كانت أرنأوط أو أرنقوط لإن البحث لا يرجع لي إلا نتائج شحيحة في كل الحالات
وشكراً​


----------



## cherine

عليكم السلام يا اسكندراني

تقصد أرناؤوط؟ تُنطق بالهمزة (يعني مش بالقاف) وهي كلمة ليست عربية، أظنها تركية.


----------



## إسكندراني

كنت بحسبها بتتكتب بالقاف وبننطقها زي الهمزة

شكراً يا شيرين ​


----------



## rayloom

هي فعلا كما قالت شيرين كلمة تركية الأصل، وتعني "ألباني". ​


----------



## cherine

أي خدمة يا اسكندراني، وشكرًا يا ريلوم على التأكيد والترجمة


----------



## Silky_Sword

تأييداً لمن سبقني، نعم، ’أرناؤوط‘ هي كلمة الأتراك للشعب الألباني. وهناك عوائل منهم في بلاد الشام تجدهم بين العاملين في بعض المسلسلات السورية خاصة، إما الأرناؤوط أو الأرناؤوطي، وهذا لا يعني أن كل الألبان يحملون هذا اللقب، بل منهم الشيخ الألباني محدِّث (عالم الحديث النبوي) العصر، ولكن غيره من الألبان الذين اشتهروا في عصرنا الشيخ عبدالقادر الأرناؤوط أيضاً. وبالله التوفيق


----------

